# Rocky Creek Hunt Club



## 98RIDE (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone a member...Hancock county??


----------



## imsdunn (Aug 23, 2007)

Just joined this year! I only met a few of the guys early in the summer, but I have been down a couple of times and tried to do some scouting. Seems like there is some decent activity, but the weather has been so hot and dry lately, I didn't seen much a couple of weeks ago.

My guess is you just joined? When are you going again? 
I think we will be back down this weekend working on the cabin again  
maybe the following weekend too! Hoping to have it ready by the start of bow season.


----------



## 98RIDE (Aug 23, 2007)

*If you are...*

I think I met  you guy's, if you are the two building the cabin!?...early summer. 
Moved my camper down last weekend. Will be back Fri 8/31 and Sat 9/1, to set stands and try to scout.

Was hoping someone could shed some light on exactly what I can expect, out of the club, as new member.  You never know.   Lost land this year     and had to join quick.

If you go this weekend, take chain saw! Tree down in camp in front of prez cabin!


----------



## imsdunn (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, I thought you were there the weekend we brought down the cabin lumber. Yeah, I saw the tree down last weekend, we were there starting to build the cabin on Sunday. You barely had enough room to stick your camper in there where that tree fell! Did you notice that there is no power anymore as some a-hole cut and took all of the copper wire running to the outlets in camp!! 

I will be back down tomorrow (Sunday 8/26) to do some more building and maybe some more scouting. 
I think you have an area marked on the North side of the property just up from that creek bottom. Looks like a good area.

I found a shed earlier this year from a 4-pt. It wasn't that big, but it looked symmetrical. We saw several deer, one was a buck during a few scouting trips. I haven't decided where I am going to hunt yet, going to try to scout a little more in the next few weeks. I have my eye on a few places.

As for the word on the hunting, I have tried to talk to a couple of the guys a few times and it sounds like they see plenty of does and encourage taking a few. They take a few decent bucks each year, so it should be reasonable. There should be plenty of deer! It doesn't sound like there are large crowds most weekends. The busiest weekends are Opening weekend and around Thanksgiving.

Good luck and we'll see you down there!


----------



## 98RIDE (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ok*

I noticed power, Prez says going to run more cable...

Will be down this fri and sat to set stand, I hope, and do some scouting... I hunt by myself, so won't be real deep!  

Didn't know where to set camper. Did'nt want to invade someone's space. Going to try and clear that little spot out a bit.

Ya'll going down this weekend?


----------



## imsdunn (Aug 27, 2007)

We will probably go back down again on Sunday. Still have work to do on the cabin and I want to go check out another area that I looked at yesterday. Think I am going to give that area a shot.

I cut up most of the tree that fell into the center of camp - didn't get to the section by your camper. Sorry! 

I put an outlet on the bottom of the electrical panel if you need it for anything - bring a drop cord. You will have to turn the main breaker on as well as the one for the outlet. I talked to the prez and he is going down this weekend (Sun or Mon). He is going to check out  a couple of things regarding the electrical box/situation.


----------



## 98RIDE (Aug 27, 2007)

*?*

Cool...

Sounds like no one there fri and sat...

Thanks for info on power..


----------

